# How to join mason



## Daniel :) (Jul 15, 2020)

hi.. im daniel from malaysia.. how i want to join the mason?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2020)

Google your local lodge
(sorry, we get asked this all the time and it gets tiring..)


----------



## Gerald Blondel (Jul 19, 2020)

Daniel, check out dglea.com and write to them at dgs.dglea@gmail.com.
In Malaysia, the District Grand Lodge is Eastern Archipelago. You won't find any detail about the individual lodges.
Cheers!


----------

